# Midday Calling?



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

What are your opinions on midday calling? I've been having success calling in the mornings and evenings but no success during the day. Just wondering if I should keep trying or if I am just wasting my time.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Mid-day has always been the slowest for me, but it beats going home.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

last year in Feb and March I did my best around 10:30 am, so is that morning or midday ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed it beats going home! I have had very limited success between 11am and 3pm (none while calling). I have jumped them following fresh tracks from the morning.... Walking into the wind and following fresh tracks works in my part of the country. They get cornered into small portions of woods. So when I find fresh tracks going into one of these places.... I can bet they are still in there. Yes I have been lead in a circle many times.... but If I am doing good... they do not know I am there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I do good during midday when the moon is full like it is now


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> last year in Feb and March I did my best around 10:30 am, so is that morning or midday ?


I called in a coyote at about 10:30 today with the Lucky Bird call. He didnt stop for a shot with the bow though.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

High Noon!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice JTKillough!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

In my area if your hunting farm fields your good to hunt all day as they will be out mouse-ing, if there is pressure they pull back into the treeline then come back out after it calms down.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great JT! You shot Grace and Gary..... Not sure who that Third one is... maybe the train conductor. lol


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I think of coyote hunting mid day like fishing, its slower , but you can still catch'em!

In December, I did a quick stand before picking up kids at 3:30 pm. Shot one. Did it w/ a baseball cap and hand call too!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Up north we only have 8 hours of light. Keep calling.
Even in mid summer with 15 hours of daylight we call all day.


----------

